# Engineers Corner > Information Technology Difference between IT and Computer Engineering

## surender nehra

hi dear 

what is major different in IT & Compute Engineering
what is major difference in IT & Computer science

----------


## raafay

Hi Nehra,
I think there is not much major difference between IT and CS.
IT includes Networking, Database, web and programming languages etc.
where as in CS mainly concentrate on Programming languages and Architecture and design also on networking and other subjects but not indepth.

Thank you.

----------


## debanjan

> hi dear 
> 
> what is major different in IT & Compute Engineering
> what is major difference in IT & Computer science


In my opinion the major difference between IT and computerscience is in ITthe study is about only software based.but in computerscience the study about not only on software but also in hardware.

----------


## sri_tag

> hi dear 
> 
> what is major different in IT & Compute Engineering
> what is major difference in IT & Computer science


information technology is the latest version of computer science

----------


## ranjan behera

There is nothing difference except IT goes towards Communication and Computer Science goes towards Architecture of computer only. In case of job one can do others job.

----------


## AimHigh

well 

IT means information technology 
that is the way in whtich information s passed efectively through use of different technologies
which may include 
Computers,, Wireless, mobiles etc etc

while 

COmputer science is a field that deals with computers 

software and hardware :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vivekit

Hi,
     Information technology consists computer programming languages,web designing and communication....In computer engineering there is no communication part but it includes architecture and operating systems etc ...

----------


## Prabuit

hi friends..,
                Information Technology is a combination of  ECE and CS because IT contains both communication and Software papers in depth.But CS has software and hardware papers then only basics of comm.

----------


## ashokannadurai

hi frnds,
CS deals more with software n hardware architecture whereas IT deals primarily with software 
and also deals with principles of communication....

----------


## dhanyadayalan

Actually there is no much difference,but looking into the academics part of it computer science get a better knowledge of hardware which IT lacks

----------


## priyankatyagi.13

> hi dear 
> 
> what is major different in IT & Compute Engineering
> what is major difference in IT & Computer science


i thnk its all abt hardware and sftware part in it you learn more abt hardware  part as compared to computer engineering in it feew

----------


## priyankatyagi.13

in it very few subjts differ from computer engineering those all are regarding comps internal hardware processing

----------


## priyankatyagi.13

so comp hardware part is more dealt in s/w engg.

----------


## dm.440.dc

The basic difference is that computer science is a core branch & IT a specialized branch
IT professionals are software professionals who are expertise for automation

----------


## kzyogesh

SO Wat IS Better To Proceed..???
Either An Cs OR IT..!!!!

----------


## niloma

hey guys..

CSE is related to software development and development of softwares  kinda thing and IT is sumthing like application of the developed softwares to solve the problems and to develop new things....
for more information and more career guidance visit the best site like indiaeduforum.
bye..

----------


## jackshon9

The difference between IT and CE basically hardware subject are included in CE. IT people don't have much knowledge of hardware. Afterword all difference depends on colleges syllabus.

----------


## charlmartin13

I am Comp Engg myself and had many friends IT Engg ones. I used to ask them there books syllabus. So from that on my experience I made the following belief.
IT mostly include the Software side of Computing. Programming Languages, Scripts, Algorithms, etc.
whereas Computer Engineering includes study of Software as well as Hardware. It includes more of deep study in Computer System such as Micro processors, Hardware components, Networking, Operating Systems, etc. Thus it is study of architecture of computer and some what of software. Correct me if something is wrong or missing...

----------


## frankcastle509

Yes, I too agree with charlmartin13. IT is completely inclined to software development as it includes most of in-depth programming paradigms. And Computer includes both software and hardware part and also some electronic subjects like digital signal processing.

----------


## wardsmith07

> hi dear 
> 
> what is major different in IT & Compute Engineering
> what is major difference in IT & Computer science


There is quite different between both IT and CS.

----------


## adi0261

So which one is good? Whether IT or Comp. Engg.?

----------

